# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Voedingsadviezen bij het gebruik van MAO-remmers - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Voedingsadviezen bij het gebruik van MAO-remmers*
Deze informatie is opgesteld door de afdeling(en) Psychiatrie 
_Uw arts heeft u een MAO-remmer voorgeschreven. Dit is een medicijn dat helpt tegen een depressie. Omdat een MAO-remmer van invloed is op de tyraminestofwisseling in uw lichaam is het belangrijk dat u rekening houdt met hetgeen u eet en drinkt. In deze folder treft u adviezen betreffende de voeding aan._

*MAO-remmer en tyramine*
Een MAO-remmer remt de werking van MonoAmineOxidase. Monoamineoxidase is een enzym dat een rol speelt bij de afbraak van neurotransmitters. Neurotransmitters zijn "boodschapperstoffen" in de hersenen, dat wil zeggen dat ze zorgen voor een goede prikkeloverdracht tussen de hersencellen. Doordat de afbraak van deze neurotransmitters geremd wordt blijven er meer neurotransmitters beschikbaar. 
Het MAO-enzym is echter ook van invloed op de tyraminestofwisseling. Tyramine is een eiwitachtige stof die in uw lichaam voorkomt. Door het gebruik van een MAO-remmer wordt tyramine niet afgebroken en kan de hoeveelheid ervan in uw bloed stijgen. Teveel tyramine in het bloed kan er voor zorgen dat de bloeddruk sterk stijgt. 
Omdat een MAO-remmer van invloed is op de tyraminestofwisseling in uw lichaam, is het belangrijk dat u rekening houdt met hetgeen u eet en drinkt. Tyramine komt van nature ook voor in veel voedingsmiddelen en wordt onder invloed van bacteriën gevormd uit eiwitten in de voeding. Verse eiwitrijke producten bevatten weinig tyramine. Naarmate eiwitrijke producten langer bewaard worden, neemt de omzetting van eiwitten in tyramine toe. Tyramine kan ook toenemen door het bewerken van voedingsmiddelen. Dit is bijvoorbeeld het geval bij roken, drogen of in het zuur leggen van voedingsmiddelen.
Als u een MAO-remmer gebruikt is het belangrijk om vooral verse producten te gebruiken en goed te letten op hoe u ze bewaart.

*Het dieet bij gebruik van een MAO-remmer*
Een dieet met minder tyramine is geen ‘zwaar’ dieet. Er zijn veel dingen die u gewoon kunt eten. U begint met dit dieet op dezelfde dag dat u de MAO-remmer gaat slikken. U blijft dit dieet gebruiken tot tien dagen na het eventueel staken van de medicatie. In deze folder krijgt u uitleg over wat u wel en niet kunt eten. 

*Fruit*
Voor fruit gelden geen beperkingen. 

*Groenten*
Behalve zuurkool kunt u alle groenten onbeperkt eten. 

*Vlees, vleesvervangers, vis, en ei*
De volgende producten mag u uitsluitend uit fabrieksverpakking eten (dus niet indien onverpakt verkocht):
* Filet americain
* Ossenworst
* Zure haring (alleen uit een pot )
* Vis (uit blik).
Van de volgende producten mag u per maaltijd een beperkte hoeveelheid eten:
* Salami (max. 15 gram, 1 plak) of
* Cervelaatworst (max. 15 gram, 1 plak) of
* Rookvlees, (max. 15 gram, 1 plak) of 
* Rauwe ham (max. 15 gram, 1 plak) of
* Vleeswaren die hierop lijken (max. 15 gram, 1 plak) of
* Paté (max. 15 gram) of
* Ansjovis (max. 15 gram).
De volgende producten mag u niet eten:
* Rauw vlees, rauwe vis en ongare kip
* Gerookte vis, zoals bijvoorbeeld gerookte makreel en gerookte zalm
* Vleesvervangers op basis van noten
* Trassi (garnalenpasta).
De overige vleesproducten, vlees-vervangers, vissoorten en ei mag u onbeperkt eten:
* Vleesvervangers op basis van granen en soja
* Quornproducten
* Zeer verse en zeer koel bewaarde vis: gebakken, gestoofd of gegrild.

*Noten*
Noten zijn eiwitrijk en worden voor verpakking gedroogd. Hierdoor gaan zij veel tyramine bevatten. 
Binnen dit dieet kunt u dan ook geen gedroogde noten eten. Verse, niet gedroogde noten zijn wel toegestaan.

*Kaas*
Voor de kaassoorten die u (al dan niet beperkt) kunt eten, wordt aanbevolen om de kaas verpakt te kopen en goed te letten op de THT (Tenminste Houdbaar Tot) datum. 
De volgende kaasproducten mag u onbeperkt eten:
* Jonge kaas: jonge Edammer, jonge Maaslander, jonge Goudse, jonge Maasdammer, jonge Leidse
* Zachte verpakte kazen zoals verse kaas of kwark, Ricotta, Hüttenkäse, Cottage cheese, Mozzarella
* Cream cheese of roomkaas zoals Mon Chou, Boursin, Paturain.
Van de volgende kaasproducten mag u per maaltijd een beperkte hoeveelheid eten:
* Jong belegen, belegen, extra belegen Hollandse kaas zoals Edammer, Maaslander, Goudse, Maasdammer en Leidse. Van deze kaassoorten kunt u max. 1 plak of 20 gram eten. 
* In plaats van 1 plak of 20 gram van bovengenoemde kaassoorten kunt u ook max. 10 gram of 1 eetlepel Parmezaanse kaas of Zwitserse strooikaas nemen. 
De volgende kaasproducten mag u niet eten:
* Smeltkaas
* Smeerkaas
* Boerenkaas
* Buitenlandse kaassoorten zoals: Brie, Camembert, Gruyère, Fèta, Emmentaler, Mascarpone, Gorgonzola, Danablue, Roquefort
* Oude of overjarige Hollandse kaas
* Geitenkaas
* Schapenkaas
* Producten waarin kaas is verwerkt zoals kaaschips, kaasburgers, kaaszoutjes, kaassoufflés, kaaskoekjes.

*Sojaproducten en gefermenteerde sauzen*
Fermentatie is een proces waarbij met behulp van bacteriën bepaalde, in een voedingsmiddel aanwezige stoffen, veranderd worden om zo een andere smaak te krijgen.
De volgende soja producten mag u onbeperkt eten:
* Tahoe
* Tofu
* Producten waarin soja is verwerkt, behalve ketjap.
De volgende sojaproducten mag u beperkt eten: 
* Tempé. Dit is een gefermenteerd sojaproduct. Hiervan kunt u max. 100 gram per dag gebruiken, mits het vers en verpakt is.
* Sojasaus (Ketjap) of hierop lijkende producten. Hiervan kunt u max. 1 eetlepel per dag gebruiken. Het is belangrijk om het flesje na opening in de koelkast te bewaren.
De volgende sojaproducten mag u niet eten
* Vissaus
* Tamari
* Overige gefermenteerde Oosterse sauzen.

*(Alcoholische) Dranken*
De volgende producten mag u onbeperkt drinken:
* Water
* Frisdranken
* Vruchtensappen
* Koffie
* Thee (behalve zoethoutthee)
* Melk en karnemelk.
Van de volgende producten mag u per dag een beperkte hoeveelheid drinken: 
* Wijn (behalve Chianti) (1 – 2 glazen) of
* (Alcoholvrij) Bier (1 – 2 flesjes) of
* Zoethoutthee (max. ½ liter).
De volgende producten mag u niet drinken:
* Ongepasteuriseerde melk
* Chiantiwijn
* Champagne
* Witbier of zware bieren: bijvoorbeeld sommige Belgische bieren, kloosterbier
* Bier met extra gist
* Tapbier.
* Gedistilleerde en overige alcoholische dranken in overleg met uw arts.

*Gistproducten*
De volgende gistproducten mag u onbeperkt eten:
* Gist gebruikt voor de bereiding van brood, taart en koekjes
* Soepen en sauzen in een zakje, blik of pot die een kleine hoeveelheid gistextract bevatten.
De volgende gistproducten mag u niet eten:
* Producten die pure gist bevatten, zoals Marmite en Tartex
* Reformartikelen die gist bevatten, zoals biergist en brooddrank.

*Kant en klare eenpansgerechten en gekoelde maaltijden*
Deze producten mag u gewoon eten, maar let u tijdens het vervoer van de winkel naar huis wel op dat de temperatuur onder de 10°C blijft. Thuis direct in de koelkast plaatsen en consumeren voor de houdbaarheidsdatum verstreken is.
Eenpansgerechten en gekoelde maaltijden bevatten vaak oude of buitenlandse kaassoorten of andere ingrediënten die veel tyramine bevatten (bijvoorbeeld salami op een diepvriespizza). Let daarom goed op de ingrediënten zoals deze op de verpakking staan aangegeven.

*Drop* 
Zoete en zoute drop hebben, ofschoon ze geen tyramine bevatten, een bloeddrukverhogend effect. Het is daarom belangrijk om de consumptie hiervan te beperken tot max. 50 gram per dag.

*Reformartikelen*
Zuurdesembrood mag u niet eten. Gebruik overige reformartikelen altijd pas na overleg met uw diëtiste. 

*Chocola, schaal- en schelpdieren*
Deze producten kunnen een overgevoeligheidsreactie, zoals bijvoorbeeld hoofdpijn, geven die niet specifiek samenhangt met het gebruik van een MAO-remmer. Indien u dit bij uzelf merkt, vermijd dan deze producten. Chocolade met noten mag u niet eten, omdat de in de chocolade verwerkte noten zijn gedroogd.

_(Bron; lumc.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

*Algemene adviezen*
*Bewaren van voedingsmiddelen*
Hang een thermometer in uw koelkast en controleer regelmatig de temperatuur van de koelkast. Deze mag niet hoger worden dan 7°C. Koop alleen verse producten en bewaar ze niet te lang. Hieronder leest u hoe lang u voedingsmiddelen kunt bewaren.
* Melk en melkproducten: gebruik melkproducten vóór de op het pak/de fles vermelde uiterste houdbaarheidsdatum (THT).
* Kaas: bewaar verpakte kaas na openen niet langer dan 2 weken in de koelkast, ook al is de houdbaarheidsdatum nog niet verlopen.
* Vlees, vis, ei: koop deze producten in een winkel die goed bekend staat, waar de omzet groot is en de producten geen tijd hebben om oud te worden of een temperatuur te bereiken boven de 4°C. 
* Bereid vlees en vis zo snel mogelijk na aankoop. 
* Ontdooi diepgevroren vlees, vis en kip altijd in de koelkast of magnetron en bereid het meteen na ontdooien.
* Bewaar eieren op een koele plaats (4 - 12°C) en gebruik ze voor de uiterste houdbaarheidsdatum. 
*Bewaren van bereide voedingsmiddelen*
Zorg ervoor dat bereide gerechten zo snel mogelijk worden afgekoeld en plaats ze daarna in de koelkast. 
Bereid vlees/vis kunt u 24 uur in de koelkast bewaren. 
Vleeswaren kunt u maximaal 4 dagen in de koelkast bewaren (zie indien aanwezig THT datum).
Soep kunt u tot 24 uur na bereiding eten, mits snel afgekoeld en in de koelkast bewaard.

*Bezoek aan arts of tandarts*
Komt u bij een arts of tandarts, zeg dan altijd dat u een MAO-remmer gebruikt. 
Neem geen andere medicijnen dan uw arts u voorschrijft. MAO-remmers kunnen in combinatie met andere medicijnen die normaal ongevaarlijk zijn, toch tot ongewenste reacties leiden. Dit geldt ook voor vrij verkrijgbare medicijnen.

*Alternatieve (genees)middelen*
Gebruik alternatieve (genees)middelen altijd alleen na overleg met uw arts. Dit geldt ook voor alle gezondheidskruiden en vitaminepreparaten.

*Uit eten*
Wanneer u buitenshuis eet en twijfelt of u een bepaald gerecht wel of niet kunt eten, is het goed om na te vragen welke ingrediënten er in het gerecht verwerkt zijn. Zo wordt bijvoorbeeld in Oosterse restaurants soms veel ketjap of andere Oosterse sauzen gebruikt of worden pizza's belegd met kaassoorten die u volgens uw dieet beter niet of beperkt kunt eten.

*Als u toch iets verkeerds heeft gegeten*
Het kan zijn dat u achteraf bemerkt dat u toch iets gegeten heeft dat beter niet gecombineerd kan worden met een MAO-remmer.
Ook kunt u ongemerkt toch iets gegeten hebben dat beter niet gecombineerd kan worden met een MAO-remmer. De volgende klachten kunnen dan ontstaan:
* hevige hoofdpijn
* gevoel van hevige onrust
* duizeligheid
* niet goed meer kunnen zien 
* algeheel "belabberd" gevoel.
In beide gevallen, maar ook bij andere plotseling optredende klachten die u niet kunt verklaren, is het verstandig om zo spoedig mogelijk contact op te nemen met uw behandelend arts.

_(Bron; lumc.nl)_

----------

